# Laptop Geklaut



## Basell (26. Juni 2014)

Möchte keine Rechtsberatung sondern nur Tipps,
frage ist nähmlich wie ich bei Toshibar es hin bekomme das sie mir von meinen Laptop den ich von ihnen gekauft habe die IM oder wie die Indentifikations Nummer heißt die auf jeden Laptop gemacht wird.
Damit man weiß zu welcher Person welcher gehört,

den auf meiner Rechnung steht keine und den Kartong habe ich nicht mehr.

Den mein Laptop wurde geklaut und weiß wo er ist, brauche aber die ID damit ich wenn ich vor der Wohnung stehe und die Polizei Rufe Beweisen kann das es sich wirklich um meinen Handelt
und nicht nur um einen mit den Selben Daten!


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Laptop Geklaut Hilfe*



Basell schrieb:


> den auf meiner Rechnung steht keine und den Kartong habe ich nicht mehr.


 
auf der rechnung steht keine seriennummer?

das kann ich garnicht glauben, denn das ist bei artikeln über 100€ eigentlich standard.

ansonsten hast du kaum eine chance, woher soll die ID denn kommen, wenn du nichts mehr hast.


----------



## Minga_Bua (26. Juni 2014)

Eine Laptop Rechnung ohne Seriennummer? Wo gibt es dass denn ? In China?


----------



## Erok (26. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mit der Rechnung bei dem Händler vorbei gehen, wo damals das Laptop gekauft wurde.

In deren Datenbestand muss ja der Verkauf auch gebucht sein. Und dort ist sicherlich die Seriennummer des Laptops hinterlegt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Basell (26. Juni 2014)

Bei Schwab.de habe ich ihn gekauft und auf der Rechnung ist keine Serien Nummer!


----------



## vinyard (26. Juni 2014)

auf der rechnung muss aufjedenfall eine nummer oder kürzel sein schon alleine wegen der garantie !!!


----------



## Basell (26. Juni 2014)

Keine Nummer darauf nur die Bestell Nummer vom Artikel selber, Kunden Nummer von mir und Rechnungs Nummer
Ist auch eine Zweit Rechnung was ich habe, dei Orginal war im Kartong den meine Freundin weg geworfen hat -.-


----------



## Basell (26. Juni 2014)

Das ding kostet 1200 Euro  -.-  und wurde nach 6 Monaten von einem Freund geklaut, weiß wo er Wohnt.
Problem ist einfach ohne die ID kann ich nicht behaupten das er von mir ist, weil ja jeder mit ner Rechnung von irgend einen Laptop kommen kann


----------



## Zomg (27. Juni 2014)

Also, ich unterstelle den Leuten selten was, aber... Die "Original-Rechnung" im Karton der weggeworfen wurde und ein "Freund" der nen Laptop klaut, wo du zumindest weißt wo sein Haus wohnt... Aber egal;

Wenn du das Ding bestellt hast, kannst du dir anhand deiner Rechnungsnummer, die Seriennummer vom Support geben lassen. Und auf der der Rechnung wird sicherlich auch dein Name drauf stehen und nicht der deines "Freundes". Wenn nicht, lass es...


----------



## Tischi89 (27. Juni 2014)

was hast du denn für "freunde"?

wann und wie soll er ihn dir gestohlen haben...und was sagt er dazu das er zufällig gerade den gleichen laptop hat wie du ihn hattest?
Hast du ihn mal zur rede gestellt?


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Auf der Rechnung steht ja mein Name, aber keine Serien Nummer
Ich weiß wo er Wohnt und habe Versucht Herraus zu fordern macht er nicht.

Schwab behauptet dies nicht zu Speichern und sagt soll bei Toshibar anfragen ! Diese wollen sie aber nur Herraus geben wenn ich Klage


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. Juni 2014)

Würde erstmal Anzeige erstatten wegen Diebstahl.
Dann auch deinen Verdacht mit deinem "Freund äussern, dazu auch deine Rechnung bei der Polizei vorlegen.
Die Polizei wird sich dann der Sache schon annehmen.
Wenn das so offensichtlich ist wie du das hier schilderst, dürfte die ganze Nummer recht schnell gegessen sein.


----------



## Tischi89 (27. Juni 2014)

Basell schrieb:


> Auf der Rechnung steht ja mein Name, aber keine Serien Nummer
> Ich weiß wo er Wohnt und habe Versucht Herraus zu fordern macht er nicht.
> 
> Schwab behauptet dies nicht zu Speichern und sagt soll bei Toshibar anfragen ! Diese wollen sie aber nur Herraus geben wenn ich Klage



dann würd ich klagen...was hält dich davon ab?

das du weißt wo er wohnt ist für die ganze geschichte irrelevant..


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Klagen wo soll ich das Geld herr Holen?


----------



## Tischi89 (27. Juni 2014)

Basell schrieb:


> Klagen wo soll ich das Geld herr Holen?


 
das kostet doch nix
einfach mal durchlesen
Strafanzeige

oder hier

http://www.polizei-beratung.de/opfe...uch/ablauf-des-strafverfahrens.html#section_2

wie kommst du denn darauf das sowas geld kostet


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juni 2014)

Wer sollche Freunde hat braucht keine Feinde! 

Da fällt mir grad noch die Hook eines Liedes ein:



> "Freunde kommen, Freunde gehen, sterben oder überleben.
> Erst sind sie für dich, auf einmal dagegen.
> Ein Freund bleibt ein Freund doch sein Schwanz denkt für sich,
> Gott schütze uns vor Freunden mit Feinden werden wir fertig!"


by B-Tight & Alpa Gun


----------



## the.hai (27. Juni 2014)

Das ganze kommt mir mehr als merkwürdig vor. Ich wäre schon lange bei der polizei gewesen, evtl das deinem kumpel vorher nochmal mitteilen. Vlt überlegts er sich nochmal.

Du polizei wird das schon prüfen und sofern alles wahr ist was du erzählst, los gehts!


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Es war ein Freund sag ich mal so eher,
Freunde sind wir natürlich nicht mehr. 

Anzeige hatte ich mal Erstattet heute kam die Nachricht das es Eingestellt wurde, weil der Beschuldigte Behauptet das ich ihm den Laptop geschenkt hätte!
Als ob ich einen Laptop 1200 Euro Kostet neu! Sofort Verschenken würde.

Werde auf jeden fall euren Tipp mal nehmen und noch mal mit Schwab.de Telefonieren vielleicht man mit der Chef Abteilung dort. Das Laden Verpflichtet ist zu Speichern, wer welchen Laptop kauft per ID ist mir nicht bekannt gewesen!
Hoffe mal komme damit durch.

Weil dann werde ich nähmlich so vor gehen, das ich zu meinem Alten Freund gehe erst anbiete Freiwillig ihn Herraus zu geben und wenn nicht. Rufe ich Polizei an und werde hilfe von den ihn raus holen, 
dann müssen sie handeln. Weil ich Rechnung habe, dazu hinaus die ID und auch zur Herraus gabe gefordert habe nochmals


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juni 2014)

Das die polizei erhlich glaubt das du den laptop verschenkt hast ist ne frechheit.

Welcher normale mensch verschenkt 1200€?

Dann musst du wohl das gericht das klären lassen.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juni 2014)

Basell schrieb:


> Anzeige hatte ich mal Erstattet heute kam die Nachricht das es Eingestellt wurde, weil der Beschuldigte Behauptet das ich ihm den Laptop geschenkt hätte!



Ist doch super. Damit hat er ja zugegeben, dass es sich um Deinen Laptop handelt und dass er sich das Teil nicht irgendwo gekauft hat. Teile der Polizei einfach mit, dass seine Behauptung unwahr ist und Du ihm das Ding nicht geschenkt hast.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Polizei nicht handelt, was ich mir jetz wirklich schwer vorstellen kann, die Polizei stellt naemlich garnix ein, das macht die Staatsanwaltschaft und das eigentlich auch erst nach einem ermittlungsverfahren. 

Wenn das wirklich so ist wie du geschildert hast, überspring die Polizei und geh gleich zum Staatsanwalt


----------



## shadie (27. Juni 2014)

Gehe mit dem Schreiben welches du von der Polizei erhalten hast mal zu einer Polizeistelle lege das vor und schildere dein Problem.
Nimm auch gleich deine Rechnung mit.

Falls das nicht hilft (was ich nicht glauben kann) dann musst du dir einen Anwalt nehmen und klagen.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es so weit kommt.
Ansonsten werde ich meinen Job Kündigen und Autos klauen gehen.
Kann ja einfach behaupten der hat mir das Teil geschenkt.

So ein Blödsinn was die Polizei da teils von sich gibt.


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Werde nach Herr ein ScrreenShot machen vom Schreiben dann seht ihr mal den Wortlaut !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2014)

Dann geh Zivilrechtlich vor. 

Ne Schenkung kann man übrigends auch wieder rückgängig machen z.b nach §530 BGB.

Such dir auf jeden fall nen Anwalt !


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. Juni 2014)

Den Ermittlungen nach ist nicht feststellbar ob ein verliehenes Objekt nicht zurückgegeben wird. Oder es sich um einen Verkauf mit Ratenzahlungsvertrag (auch mündlich) handelt, bei dem der Käufer seinen Zahlungspflichten nicht nachkommt. Ein begründeter Tatverdacht des Raubes oder Diebstahls liegt den Ermittlungen zufolge nicht vor.

Da wir die wahre Geschichte auch nicht kennen erspare ich mir Vermutungen und Spekulationen. Unabhängig davon musst Du jetzt zivilrechtlich dagegen vorgehen. Ansonsten brauchst Du die Seriennummer auch nicht. 

Strafrechtlich ist das eingestellt worden.


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Werde Versuchen mit der StA kontakt auf zu nehmen!
Mir ist gerade Eingefallen das es per Facebook PN ständig ausreden von ihm gab wiso er mir den Laptop nicht zurück brachte.

Dort habe ich mehrmal aufgefordert mir ihn zurück zu bringen und habe sogar auch mehrfach geschrieben das ich ihn NICHT Verkaufe! 
Vielleicht kann man das Strafverfahren so noch mal Erwecken, hätte mir früher einfallen müssen mit Facebook


----------



## PunkPuster (27. Juni 2014)

Wow und dann auch noch krasse Rechtschreibfehler in dem Schreiben:
"Atenzahlungsvereinabarung" .

Bei einer Einstellung nach § 170 Abs. 2 StPO hast du eigentlich nur noch die Möglichkeit einen Anwalt zu suchen und Beschwerde einzureichen.

LG


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

So wie ich weiß kann bei neuen Beweisen die Ermittlung jedes mal neu Aufgemacht werden,
wurde mir mal gesagt als ich selber mal Beschuldigter war.

Habe ja nun neue Beweise die Zeigen das es nie ein Verkauf Stadt fand und aufforderte mehrfach mir ihn zurück zu geben !


Habe zum 1.7 eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung, glaubt ihr für diesen Fall kann ich diese schon Anwenden?


----------



## the.hai (27. Juni 2014)

Hast du denn keinen zeugen?

also meine kumpels wissen untereinander, wenn ich wem was borge/verschenke oder nicht.

sobald ein dritter auf deiner seite ist+rechnung, sollte die sache klar sein. auch wenn er ihn dir abgekauft "hätte" müsste er irgendwie den nachweis führen können.



armes deutschland...aber was sag ich, hab auch noch nen titel gegen jmd., kann aber nicht pfänden lassen, weil derjenige einfach gegen das meldegesetz verstößt und da nicht wohnt, wo er "wohnt"....


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. Juni 2014)

Du musst erst einmal Dir selber im Klaren darüber sein was nun vorgefallen ist.


Hat er den Rechner von Dir geliehen bekommen?
Hast Du ihn dort vergessen?
Hat er ihn Dir unbemerkt weggenommen?
Wenn es Punkt 1. ist kannst es Dir mit der Polizei/bzw. Staatsanwalt schenken. Bei einem Leihvertrag (der auch mündlich angeschlossen werden kann) liegt nie eine Straftat vor. Das kannst/bzw. musst Du zivilrechtlich lösen.

Bei Punkt 3. ist es Diebstahl. Punkt 2. geht in den Bereich der Unterschlagung.


----------



## Gummert (27. Juni 2014)

Fahr doch hin, mit paar Kumpels, hol dir den ab, fertig. Du hast die Rechnung und kannst nachweisen das es deiner ist. 
Natürlich nicht mit Gewalt eindringen, das wäre Nötigung. Aber wenn er dich rein lässt, kannst du den Laptop einfach nehmen, ist schließlich dein Besitz, hast ja die Rechnung. 
Dann wäre er, wenn er eine Anzeige machen würde, in deiner Position. Du aber kannst mittels Rechnung beweisen, dass es deiner ist. 

Per Gesetz kommst du nur ran, mit Anwalt, eben Zivilrechtlich vorgehen. 

Die beiden Möglichkeiten hast du. Es sei denn, du kannst nachweisen, dass es sich um kein Geschenk o.Ä handelte. Du erwähntest ja Gespräche von Facebook als Beweis, korrekt?


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Ja,
Facebook schreibt er ja das er mir ne Zahlung von 10 Euro monat Anbieten kann

Oder mehrfach das ich ihm per Ratenzahlung Verkaufen soll,
ich schrieb jedes mal zurück nein will ich nicht und das ich ihn zurück haben will


----------



## Ion (27. Juni 2014)

Das Teil wurde dir gestohlen und du weißt bereits wo sich das Teil befindet?
Dann würde ich mal schnell reagieren:

Setze der Person ein Ultimatum, sag sowas wie:
Bis zum 01.08.14 händigst du mir den Laptop aus oder ich zeige dich an wegen Diebstahl

Das musst du nachweisen können
Nach der Frist kannst du dich bei der Polizei melden und die machen alles weitere.


Von dem Zeitpunkt wo du ihm das geschrieben hast und dem Ende der Frist solltest du den Kontakt unterbinden!


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Werde gleich das Schreiben aufsetzten und ihm per Einschreiben zuschicken oder per De Mail weiß noch nicht.

Wo Er wohnt habe ich durch eine Melde Auskunft raus gefunden vor 5 Monaten, werde noch mal eine Aktuelle machen. Die frage stellt sich nur ob er behaupte die Richtige Adresse angegeben hat, 
damals behauptete er bei der Freundin zu wohnen und Wirklichkeit war er ganz wo anders.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle jetzt persönlich nur noch eines machen. Gehe zum Anwalt, erzähle dem die GANZE Geschichte und lasse ihn dann vorschlagen was der richtige Weg ist. Du persönlich hast anscheinend keine Möglichkeiten mehr ohne Dich selbst strafbar zu machen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Juni 2014)

Im ernst, ich hätte dem Typen schon so was von den Arsch aufgerissen aber weiter will ich das lieber nicht mehr ausführen^^
Wenn du das Ding irgendwie in deine Hände bekommst, ob du es ihm aus der Hand reißt oder was weiß ich, dann wäre die Sache geregelt da er  ja nachweislich dir gehört. Dann kann er nichts mehr machen.
Wenn nicht verklag den ******* auf Schadensersatz und Diebstahl. Du könntest ja Schadensersatz verlangen, da du ja mehrere Monate scheinbar ohne diesen Laptop aushalten musstest. Du kannst dem Typen eine schriftliche Aufforderung von deinem Anwalt zukommen lassen in dem er den Laptop innerhalb von 2 Wochen (Zeitraum variiert) zurückbringen muss, alles unter Androhung einer Strafanzeige natürlich. So eine Anzeige macht sich schlecht in der Akte


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2014)

Hier das schreiben das ich morgen per Einschreiben versende
Adressen sind Natürlich Unkenntlich gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummert (27. Juni 2014)

Korrigiere das aber nochmal... bereits der erste Satz ist falsch. ( setze statt setzte - Groß- und Kleinschreibung " Ihnen " ... usw  ) 
Auch die Formulierung. 

Da würde ein außenstehender nicht durchblicken. Schlicht Unseriös vorbelastet dieses Schreiben.


Edit: Ich würde mich von solch einem Schreiben nicht wirklich beeindrucken lassen.... und auf Gesetzlicher-Ebene leicht in der Luft zerreißbar.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. Juni 2014)

Lass das mal lieber sein und gib das in die Hände von jemanden der weiß was er tut.


----------



## Gummert (27. Juni 2014)

Naja, geltend machen sollte er es auf alle Fälle. Ist nötig, um überhaupt einen Diebstahl geltend zu machen.

Allerdings steht dann die Frage im Raum, wie der angeklagte an das Gerät gelang - wenn dort behauptet wird, dass " Mündlich " etwas vereinbart wurde, so muss er dann, mittels der Facebook-Nachrichten das Gegenteil beweisen, die er ja hat. Also ist das Thema relativ schnell erledigt. Aber mit 150-200€ musst du rechnen, für den Anwalt.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. Juni 2014)

Das sollte er in seinem eigenen Interesse aber qualifiziert erledigen. Und dafür gibt es Rechtsanwälte. Das kann schon ganz schön ins Auge gehen wenn er auf eigene Faust was hinsendet was ihm später Schwierigkeiten macht.

Wenn er vor Gericht Recht bekommt darf der andere alle Kosten tragen. Die Auslagen und RA-Kosten des Klägers, die eigenen RA-Kosten und die Gerichtskosten.

EDIT: Ob es sich in diesem Fall um Diebstahl handelt ist doch gar nicht sicher. Wieso der andere den Laptop hat behält der TE ja für sich. Irgendwas ist da noch im dunkeln


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juni 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Das sollte er in seinem eigenen Interesse aber qualifiziert erledigen. Und dafür gibt es Rechtsanwälte. Das kann schon ganz schön ins Auge gehen wenn er auf eigene Faust was hinsendet was ihm später Schwierigkeiten macht.
> 
> Wenn er vor Gericht Recht bekommt darf der andere alle Kosten tragen. Die Auslagen und RA-Kosten des Klägers, die eigenen RA-Kosten und die Gerichtskosten.
> 
> EDIT: Ob es sich in diesem Fall um Diebstahl handelt ist doch gar nicht sicher. Wieso der andere den Laptop hat behält der TE ja für sich. Irgendwas ist da noch im dunkeln



Die frage ist auch wie der dieb an den laptop gekommen ist?


----------



## Gummert (27. Juni 2014)

Vor Gericht kommt son kram selten. Aber wenn: Unbedingt den Zeitwertverlust mit Geltend machen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die frage ist auch wie der dieb an den laptop gekommen ist?


 
Der "vermutliche" Dieb 

Solange kein Gericht per rechtskräftigem Urteil dieses festgestellt hat gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.


----------



## shadie (27. Juni 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Das sollte er in seinem eigenen Interesse aber qualifiziert erledigen. Und dafür gibt es Rechtsanwälte. Das kann schon ganz schön ins Auge gehen wenn er auf eigene Faust was hinsendet was ihm später Schwierigkeiten macht.
> 
> Wenn er vor Gericht Recht bekommt darf der andere alle Kosten tragen. Die Auslagen und RA-Kosten des Klägers, die eigenen RA-Kosten und die Gerichtskosten.
> 
> EDIT: Ob es sich in diesem Fall um Diebstahl handelt ist doch gar nicht sicher. Wieso der andere den Laptop hat behält der TE ja für sich. Irgendwas ist da noch im dunkeln



Finde ich alles ebenfalls merkwürdig.

Kommt irgendwie mehr so rüber als ob man den Lappi verkauft hat, der Kunde aber nicht wirklich gezahlt hat.
Du weißt nicht wo der wirklich wohnt?
Also ich weiß wo alle meine Freunde wohnen.

Wenn du über eine nAnwalt gehst kannst erst einmal du blechen, rechne mit 200-300 €.
Wenn du gewinnst (was laut deinen Aussagen hier so aussieht) dann bekommst du alles wieder.
Wenn du uns hier irgendwas verheimlichst kanns natürlich wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Wie ist der "Freund" von dem du nicht weißt wo sein Haus wohnt, überhaupt in Besitz des Laptops gekommen?

Alles etwas seltsam.
Das eigene Schreiben würde ich mir übrigens sparen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juni 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Der "vermutliche" Dieb
> 
> Solange kein Gericht per rechtskräftigem Urteil dieses festgestellt hat gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.



Stimmt sorry.


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Juni 2014)

*4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte* 
 Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten: 


Rechtswidrige Inhalte (Handlungen des Nutzers selbst oder  Informationen über Dritte) und Links oder andere Verweise darauf,  insbesondere Inhalte die den Krieg verherrlichen, die Menschenwürde  verletzen oder in sonstiger Weise Rechte (auch vertragliche) verletzten  sind untersagt und werden grundsätzlich aus dem öffentlichen Raum  entfernt.
Diskussionen über Medien mit verfassungswidrigen,  volksverhetzenden, rassistischen, pornografischen Inhalten oder solche,  die eine Anleitung für Straftaten darstellen.
Diskussionen über  Betäubungsmittel, Alkoholexzesse oder sonstige Drogen sind zu  unterlassen, soweit aus der Diskussion eine Verharmlosung,  Verherrlichung, Anpreisung oder der eigene Besitz/Konsum hervorgehen.  Diskussionen aus denen lediglich der Besitz oder nicht-exzessive Konsum  von alkoholhaltigen Getränken hervorgeht, sind gestattet.
Sexistische Äußerungen
Radikale  Äußerungen, die gegen persönliche Rechte, religiöse Anschauungen und  anderweitige Freiheiten oder Grundrechte Dritter gerichtet sind.
Bereitstellung  oder Veröffentlichung personenbezogener Daten, persönlicher  Nachrichten, E-Mails, Logfiles, Bildern oder Videos oder anderer  privater Informationen von oder über Mitglieder des Forums oder anderen  Personen ohne deren ausdrückliche Zustimmung.
Software zur Gewinnung solcher Informationen (Hijacker, Spionage-Tools)
Kauf/Verkauf von Spiele-Accounts
*Individuelle,  auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene Rechtsberatung. Allgemeine  Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen sind erlaubt.*


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juni 2014)

So schaut's aus. Spätestens bei der Hilfe für die Formulierung eines Schreibens verlassen wir die allgemeinen Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen. Im empfehle zu einem Anwalt zu gehen, der das Schreiben auch korrekt und professionell aufsetzt.

-CLOSED-


----------

